# Offset Detailing Essex: Porsche 996 GT3 RS



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Here we have a great example of a Porsche 996 GT3 RS, one of 115 made in right hand drive with the blue script, decals and wheels with ceramic discs and large bright yellow calipers showing just 11,000 miles from new. An awesome car to work on.

Work carried out was a thorough wash, decontamination, glaze and wax with the wheels, exhausts and glass also sealed.

Auto Finesse Citrus Power and their Avalanche snow foam was used for pre wash with wheels, arches and calipers dealt with Wheel Woolies and Auto Finesse brushes. Two bucket method for the wash using Chemical Guys Glossworkz shampoo, clay mitt afterwards and then pat dried with AF towels.

The RS was then brought back into it's garage with AF Crystal for the glass inside and out, Sonax NPT for the exterior glass, Chemcial Guys EZ Creme Glaze for the paintwork and carbon fibre wing and mirrors with Auto Finesse Spirit wax ontop and a final spritz of Sonax BSD on top of that.

Wheels and exhausts sealed with Sonax wheel sealant.

Having worked on the brand new 991 GT3 below, I must say I prefer this 996! Much more raw and analog.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351005

Anyway... onto the pictures!











Inside for glaze and sealant.





Genuine carbon fibre mirrors, rear wing, bootlid and bonnet.



























Thanks for looking!!:car::thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Great job!! My friend's Dad had one of these new but with the red wheels/decals. On my list for the dream garage, one of the most visceral rides of my life...... Razor sharp, pin point accurate and THAT MEZGER ENGINE.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

beautiful car, absoulte dream car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Beast of a car !


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you measure paint depth on carbon fibre?


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Are those roof rack slots on a porsch :doublesho lmao great job bud some 50/50's would have been nice lol


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

DetailMark said:


> How do you measure paint depth on carbon fibre?


Just a maintenance detail on this so no measuring required. :car:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DetailMark said:


> How do you measure paint depth on carbon fibre?


Ultrasonic paint gauges.

Great work on a stunning car, the best GT3 ever made ( although I'm biased )

That RS will be worth best part of £130/140k if it's a good one.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 6, 2012)

Love that Porsche - but what are those bikes I spot in the background and in the refleections? There's a Honda there I think judging from the wheels, possibly a couple of early Suzuki GT380's and maybe a Yamaha FS1E? Or do my eyes decieve me? Wouldn't midn some piccies of those if they've been detailed for sure!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> Love that Porsche - but what are those bikes I spot in the background and in the refleections? There's a Honda there I think judging from the wheels, possibly a couple of early Suzuki GT380's and maybe a Yamaha FS1E? Or do my eyes decieve me? Wouldn't midn some piccies of those if they've been detailed for sure!


Yeah he owned a good few bikes too. He's into restoring them etc.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Ultrasonic paint gauges.
> 
> Great work on a stunning car, the best GT3 ever made ( although I'm biased )
> 
> That RS will be worth best part of £130/140k if it's a good one.


The RS was in superb condition, only done around 11,000 miles.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work on a great car, these would be great to have tucked up in the garage


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely looking cars these! :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Great work on a great car, these would be great to have tucked up in the garage


Yeah wouldn't mind one myself! haha!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful work on a bucket list car!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

hawkeye said:


> Love that Porsche - but what are those bikes I spot in the background and in the refleections? There's a Honda there I think judging from the wheels, possibly a couple of early Suzuki GT380's and maybe a Yamaha FS1E? Or do my eyes decieve me? Wouldn't midn some piccies of those if they've been detailed for sure!


There is a CBX1000 hidden there, easy to spot, one with a square headlamp may be a Z1300 but not sure it looks big enough, also I reckon one is a KH250, but again not 100%. 
CBX1000 was awesome to ride, never owned one but my mate Mick did, very quick acceleration and so smooth 
Go on, tell us what the bikes are, I would love to know...:thumb:

Kev

edit...pic 27 shows the big 6 lump in the background


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

spursfan said:


> There is a CBX1000 hidden there, easy to spot, one with a square headlamp may be a Z1300 but not sure it looks big enough, also I reckon one is a KH250, but again not 100%.
> CBX1000 was awesome to ride, never owned one but my mate Mick did, very quick acceleration and so smooth
> Go on, tell us what the bikes are, I would love to know...:thumb:
> 
> ...


Man I'm clueless on bikes - but he does have a good few!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work and car


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks alot Kirky - an awesome car!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

What a lovely toy


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is beautiful - love the blue on this GT3 RS.
Anal weight saving by Porsche on these. Even the enamel bonnet badge is replaced with a transfer!

Fantastic Job :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

SBM said:


> That is beautiful - love the blue on this GT3 RS.
> Anal weight saving by Porsche on these. Even the enamel bonnet badge is replaced with a transfer!
> 
> Fantastic Job :thumb:


Yep that's correct about the bonnet badge! :thumb:


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Just out of interest, how long does it take to do a full exterior detail?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

All depends on the condition, what sealants you need etc etc. how long's a piece of string really!

Usually I have a car for a couple of days.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Reanimation said:


> What a lovely toy


Many thanks!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Simply awesome


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Simply awesome


Thanks Alan.


----------

